# GSL Marina



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This puts things into perspective. I hope the long range forcast is wrong and we can get some much needed water back in our pond.
http://kuer.org/post/drought-cuts-season-short-great-salt-lake-boaters
http://www.gslmarina.com/News/tabid/57/Default.aspx


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that not good


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm scared to see what happens to the lake in my lifetime.... I wish they'd put actual water restrictions during drought years but we all have to have perfectly green lawns in a desert.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I'm scared to see what happens to the lake in my lifetime.... I wish they'd put actual water restrictions during drought years but we all have to have perfectly green lawns in a desert.


It's all the dang golf courses fault I tell ya.:mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

That's crazy! i'm glad I don't use a boat with an 8 foot keel to get to my spots......

9 days gentlemen! until 5 months of pure bliss!!! something about hunting season. 
A break in the air, the leaves changing, "the monster mash" is the best jam out song on your way to the marsh, getting up early dressed in camo, bonding with family and friends weather in the marsh, standing at the sight of a fresh deer kill, or at a thanksgiving dinner table, from the snowflakes falling into your face waiting for the birds to come in, that elk to clear those trees, and who can forget about Santa Clause? down to the January sting on your fingers from rigging that 7th greenhead on the duck toat....I'm ready!


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Dude that guy is smoking CRACK!
Most are reservoirs are still in good shape and if I'm not mistaken ksl mentioned last night there was a FOOT of water sitting on the salt flats! If anything I would say the GSL will be slightly up this year...............
I hate doom and gloom guys-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

lablover said:


> Dude that guy is smoking CRACK!
> Most are reservoirs are still in good shape and if I'm not mistaken ksl mentioned last night there was a FOOT of water sitting on the salt flats! If anything I would say the GSL will be slightly up this year...............
> I hate doom and gloom guys-O,-


 Well you can always take a drive to the GSL marina or Antelope Island and tell the sailboat owners that, and see for yourself just what they are up against. The lake is dropping period. You can try to convince yourself otherwise but the reality is we are losing the battle right now.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

"Scientists at the Utah Climate Center say this is probably just the beginning of a downward trend for the Great Salt Lake. After studying wet-and-dry cycles going back over a thousand years, they are projecting that the lake could slump another five feet over the next five years."

Holy Crap, these are scary words to think about! I cannot imagine the FB side of Antelope Isl. going even lower. Or OB, or BRBR.... SCARY!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the begining of a downward trend? or are we in the midst of 1935/45 again?

http://ut.water.usgs.gov/greatsaltlake/elevations/

attn/eg: "long term water surface elevation graphs of the great salt lake"

by the data, it seems the lake is doing its thing as per schedule i suppose. Add to that, our ballooning population along the front, the big question will be how long does it have before its just another race track or the latest and greatest place to build more apartments?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bring on 1983!


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a HUGE fan of just put a head gate at the cross-flow on the Antelope Causeway!!!!!!
Heck you could raise the level to 1983 levels and lo and behold the phrag would be destroyed once again just like 1983.
The sail boats would be screwed but HEY I'm a duck hunter!!!!;-)


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Bring on 1983!


Would love to see 1983 again and fill the lake back up to great water levels, but could you imagine the devastation to all the homes out west next to wetlands??? The land out west of FB is SOOOO dry that I fear we need water for a few years to help keep the water on the lake instead of it just soaking in. I hope the "monsoon" trend that we are seeing sure helps fill it up and keeps it that way!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is worth a read.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58301272-78/lake-salt-marina-shearer.html.csp


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took a drive out to the GSL Marina today to see just how low the water really is. It's low for sure, and a lot of empty slips. Airboats and Mudmotors won't have any trouble though.:mrgreen:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I took a drive out to the GSL Marina today to see just how low the water really is. It's low for sure, and a lot of empty slips. Airboats and Mudmotors won't have any trouble though.:mrgreen:


Hey, Rob
Thanks for the update, Do you ever go out on that launch? I went out there a few times,only to find spoonies, If that is what you shoot and you have a big boat and balls of steel! i guess you could launch from there. so many hunters get in trouble out there, I would steer them clear of that area unless they are very skilled drivers and have the boat to handle the waves on that side of the lake. anything less than 18' with plenty of hp shouldn't even go out there. just my 2 cents.

West of farmington is bone dry except the fresh water outlets coming off the WMA. Without that water the ducks will not stick around. just like the last three seasons.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> Hey, Rob
> Thanks for the update, Do you ever go out on that launch? I went out there a few times,only to find spoonies, If that is what you shoot and you have a big boat and balls of steel! i guess you could launch from there. so many hunters get in trouble out there, I would steer them clear of that area unless they are very skilled drivers and have the boat to handle the waves on that side of the lake. anything less than 18' with plenty of hp shouldn't even go out there. just my 2 cents.


+1

I have a 24' boat with a 29hp kawi and I find it very hard some days with the wind blowing out of the northwest that doesn't have anything to stop it (between Stansburys and Antelope) those rolling waves and heavy GSL water are treacherous to say the least! I would warn ANYONE to staff off that lake this year due to water hazards, sandbars, and at least inexperience! If you do choose to go out there please be prepared and let people know where your going...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Hey, Rob
> Thanks for the update, Do you ever go out on that launch? I went out there a few times,only to find spoonies, If that is what you shoot and you have a big boat and balls of steel! i guess you could launch from there. so many hunters get in trouble out there, I would steer them clear of that area unless they are very skilled drivers and have the boat to handle the waves on that side of the lake. anything less than 18' with plenty of hp shouldn't even go out there. just my 2 cents.


 Yes, I have gone out that launch before, but only in airboats. I have friends that take 14' Jon boats out along the South shore to hunt the late season. It is mostly a teal and shoveler shoot out there for sure. I agree having a bigger boat and motor is a must when getting out on the lake there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

this one time, in a low sided airboat on the west side of Antelope island via the Island launch... the wind came up very suddenly, dont remember much after that... -)O(-:twitch:


----------

